# Rob Emerson: The REAL DEAL and will prove it at UFC 81!



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks that Emerson is truly the real deal? He's got the heart of a warrior and should've made it further on TUF. In my humbled opinion I believe he is going to make massive waves with his always improving stand up, granite chin, and under rated BJJ. He is going to absolutely dominate this dude at 81 and then I hope he gets to step in the cage with Hill, or Maynard so he can avenge those losses because it didn't show off his true skills.

Mark my words dude, he will be in contention within the next couple of years.

Thoughts?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No doubt I mean he got screwed against Gray since Gray was KO'd and he has some good fights in his career. Lost a close decision in his first fight of his career to Jens Pulver.

People hate on him to much. I mean he's got the potential to be up there with Frankie Edgar and Tyson Griffen as the next big things in the LW divison.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

My only question of Emerson is this:

If he knew Gray Maynard was unconscious (as he claimed when Rogan interviewed him after the fight), then why the hell did he tap?!?!?! If I knew my opponent was out, I'd be saying "Hey ref, he's out" instead of tapping!

In my mind, either he was lying to justify the draw decision rather than suffer the loss or he admitted to tapping to an unconscious person. 

Either way I had serious questions about his heart at the time. I hope he comes back better and shows something now; he needs to.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rob Emerson is one of those guys who has shown that he can bring a good fight, but people are only going to remember you for what you did on TUF 5, unfortunately. If he beats K-Taro Nakamura, then he should be given a chance to beat Frank Edgar.

Too talented, don't waste it like Alessio Sakara has, Rotten Rob Emerson.

He was screwed over in his fight with Gray Maynard. I still count that as a victory.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Not sure how he got "screwed" exactly. Gray dominated him, and knocked himself out. If anything, Emerson was lucky he got the no contest, especially after tapping.
My jury's definitely still out on Rob. I just hope he can keep his act together and not screw up this opportunity.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how would emerson deserve frankie edgar if he wins?


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Rob Emerson is definitely going to be a threat. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this. He looked nervous to against his fight with Maynard, and he was robbed of that win. Emerson is going to be a top contender in the near future, just you wait and see.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> how would emerson deserve frankie edgar if he wins?


If he beats Keita Nakamura, then Rotten Rob Emerson should fight Edgar, since both guys are solid contenders. Rob doesn't have wins against Tyson Griffin & Spencer Fisher, but a win over K-Taro won't hurt.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> No doubt I mean he got screwed against Gray since Gray was KO'd and he has some good fights in his career. Lost a close decision in his first fight of his career to Jens Pulver.
> 
> People hate on him to much. I mean he's got the potential to be up there with Frankie Edgar and Tyson Griffen as the next big things in the LW divison.


Couldn't have said it better myself, a lot of his losses come from decision where I usually had him ahead on rounds 2/3 but he'll get his day. He always comes and brings it and that's all I ask. Whoever said it, I think a match with Edgar will prove to people he really is a force at 155.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm all about Frankie Edgar (Being from Jersey and all) But he would have some serious trouble with Emerson.

I mean Emerson has some good TDD and his kickboxing is better than anyone in the LW divison beside Dida.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

i can see emerson doing good things in the ufc.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

I haven't seen anything in Emerson that leads me to believe he's going to be anything more than an Ultimate Fight Night Card filler. The guy is 6-6 in his career and hasn't beaten anyone notable.

Yah he put up a few decent fights on TUF, big deal, if he beats Nakamura, then maybe I'll change my opinion. But I think Nak will sub him.

Putting his fighting career aside, to focus on his personal life and what I saw on his news about the gang thing, I hope he burns in hell.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

The real deal? Look at this guys record dude. 6-6-0

I can't believe after that Lord of South County ordeal, they're actually letting him back in there.


----------



## steelfist (Sep 6, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> No doubt I mean he got screwed against Gray since Gray was KO'd and he has some good fights in his career. Lost a close decision in his first fight of his career to Jens Pulver.
> 
> People hate on him to much. I mean he's got the potential to be up there with Frankie Edgar and Tyson Griffen as the next big things in the LW divison.





bbjd7 said:


> I'm all about Frankie Edgar (Being from Jersey and all) But he would have some serious trouble with Emerson.
> 
> I mean Emerson has some good TDD and his kickboxing is better than anyone in the LW divison beside Dida.





johnfromthe219 said:


> i can see emerson doing good things in the ufc.


I certainly haven't seen anything from Emerson to justify a fight against Frankie Edgar... Edgar just made Spencer Fisher look like an amatur. Emerson tapped and should have lost the draw. If Emerson is lucky he will make it to gate keeper status in the 155 div, and I doubt he can hang with the current gate keepers (Stout, Cole miller, Guillard, Fisher, Clementi or contenders, Florian, Franca, Edgar, Gamburian, Diaz, Guida, Huerta, Gurgel, Lauzon, Griffin, Stevenson) The list of guys who would teach Rob Emerson a harsh lesson just goes on ans on and on.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=5286

Emerson is a skilled guy, no doubt about it. His credentials are solid, coming from a Marco Ruas Vale Tudo background and decisionioning, but losing to some solid guys in Jens Pulver, Mishima, and Melvin Guillard. 

I've only seen Emerson's TUF fights, and his one UFC fight, so maybe I'm not seeing the fights that have shown he's a legitimate threat at UFC. He's solid, and he'll probably win this fight by decision, but I don't think he's earned all of this hype just yet.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

WTF is going on here? Emerson isn't even fit for the WEC. Hes a c-level fighter at best. Over-rated striking, mediocre ground game about sums him up.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Man you must have emerson confused with someone else toddums, He has talent to spare. Me personally I think his last couple fights were more of testing the waters of sorts, his kickboxing skills alone will demolish any who stand accross the cage from him. 

To all the emerson haers out there I just say this wait tell he steps in the cage and really shows you what he is made of.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

toddums said:


> WTF is going on here? Emerson isn't even fit for the WEC. Hes a c-level fighter at best. Over-rated striking, mediocre ground game about sums him up.



Yea I'm thinking the same thing. Is this thread seriously happening?? Are you guys actually being serious when you're saying this stuff? Rob Emerson? What?! This guy lost to Corey Hill, an 0-0 fighter....WTF?! Maynard completely dominated him, you guys have to be kidding me. There's no way in hell you guys can be serious. :confused03::dunno::confused02:


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol Emerson cant beat Frankie Edgar. This guy is a undercard fighter and after Nakamura beats him you will all realise it.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Emerson is one of those fighters that I believe needs a good competeter accross the ring from him to bring out his true fighting abilities. Kind of like a kid in school not being challenged in math class so he gets bad grades but if you put him in a classroom of higher education he would accell

edger does not even deserve to wipe Emersons little tushey


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Edgar would get KTFO in the 2nd round against Emerson, anyone who can drop Pulver and Guillard would straight smoke Frankie "overrated" Edgar


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> I think Edgar would get KTFO in the 2nd round against Emerson, anyone who can drop Pulver and Guillard would straight smoke Frankie "overrated" Edgar


finally someone that actually knows something about MMA


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

I just rewatched the Maynard fight, Man Emerson was crushing him until his rib injury got provoked. The more I think about it the more potential I see in Emerson. He has great kicks and takedown defense, and he almost subbed Hill.

If he trained with a could camp he could probably beat Griffin or even Huerta.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Crushed by Maynard? He actually took Maynard down, their skill sets aren't even close, the only thing Grey can do is hump Rob's leg.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> I think Edgar would get KTFO in the 2nd round against Emerson, anyone who can drop Pulver and Guillard would straight smoke Frankie "overrated" Edgar


1st round*


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

toddums said:


> I just rewatched the Maynard fight, Man Emerson was crushing him until his rib injury got provoked. The more I think about it the more potential I see in Emerson. He has great kicks and takedown defense, and he almost subbed Hill.
> 
> If he trained with a could camp he could probably beat Griffin or even Huerta.


I don't know dude, Huerta would be a tough fight, you don't get on the cover of SI for nothing! Griffin would be crushed worse than Edgar though.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rob Emerson's leg-kicks would put Frankie Edgar away in the second round. I know, Edgar's all heart, but Emerson steals his opponents hearts. The classic battle of douchey Jerz guy vs OC asshole with swank leg-kicks. I know I like my douchebags from the OC.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I cant believe Rob Emerson is being mentioned in the same breathe as Frankie Edgar and Tyson Griffin. Those guys are studs!! Rob Emerson is a c-level fighter than will never make a splash in the UFC.


Hold on a second. Are you guys joking around or is this a serious thread?? lol


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

While I don't think Emerson could get the championship at 155, he could easily take out the B level fighters in the way Griffin, Edgar, and Guida. Honestly the only people I see giving him problems are Sherk, Penn, and Gurgel.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I cant believe Rob Emerson is being mentioned in the same breathe as Frankie Edgar and Tyson Griffin. Those guys are studs!! Rob Emerson is a c-level fighter than will never make a splash in the UFC.
> 
> 
> Hold on a second. Are you guys joking around or is this a serious thread?? lol


The Leader of the Lords of South County would and will whipe the floor with any fighter that steps in the cage with him if they are even half a challenge. he has lost just because the fighters he fought were not worth his time. like I have always said give the man a challenge in front of him and he will kick a hole in them


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> The Leader of the Lords of South County would and will whipe the floor with any fighter that steps in the cage with him if they are even half a challenge. he has lost just because the fighters he fought were not worth his time. like I have always said give the man a challenge in front of him and he will kick a hole in them


haha ok now I know you're focking around!


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've lost respect for him since finding out he would jump random people with his gang. Even though it was awhile ago, I just can't seem to give him respect.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Chris32 said:


> haha ok now I know you're focking around!


I was joking around about the whole gang thing, I just thought thta it was funny that a great fighter like Emerson would be in with them. the thread was getting kinda heated so I thought I would throw something in there to lighten the mood. 

Emersons standup though I would not joke around about. His kicks are a thing of beauty and I think given the right situation you will see this guy shine. Give the man competition for goodness sake how is he supposed to go all out against wanna be fighters that they have been putting him up against. they start putting him up against real fighters and you will see the guy I am talking about, Dana sees it I dont see how some of you dont.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Chris32 said:


> haha ok now I know you're focking around!


my comment about him being in the gang was made in a joking manner, for I dont see how a great fighter like Emerson would ever associate themselves with them. I thought I would try and lighten the mood since I saw the thread getting kinda heated. 

Back on topic
Emersons Stand up on the other hand is something I wont joke around about though. his Kicks are fricken lethal and when he lets his hand fly you will see some people getting ko'ed the f out. 

How is he supposed to even try in a fight with pathetic wanna be fighters that the ufc has been putting him up against. put in some real competition and you will see him pick apart them so quickly if he does not just kick their head off first. Dana sees this I dont see how some of you dont. Just watch as soon as they put a at least somewhat decent fighter across the cage from him you will see the fighter I am talking about


----------



## Rob Emerson (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the thread I was looking at!

I had to sign up an account just to say thanks guys! I really appreciate the support! i like to type my own name in on search engines to see who's talking about me when i'm bored. Anyways I don't have much time now. i spent a lot of time trying to figure out how to activate my account, and stuff like that. Got to head out to the gym. thanks!!


btw i like this forum, i'm totally digging this. Pretty neat! Why don't I have a picture under my name though?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Rob_Emerson said:


> Here's the thread I was looking at!
> 
> I had to sign up an account just to say thanks guys! I really appreciate the support! i like to type my own name in on search engines to see who's talking about me when i'm bored. Anyways I don't have much time now. i spent a lot of time trying to figure out how to activate my account, and stuff like that. Got to head out to the gym. thanks!!
> 
> ...


I detect troll...can mods check if his IP matches with anyone previous?


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

This thread is a joke right? 

You think Rob Emeerson is a force in the LW division and can beat Frankie Edgar and Tyson Griffin?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Biowza said:


> I detect troll...can mods check if his IP matches with anyone previous?


I was just about to say the same thing. But I'm not so sure now. I mean he's not saying anything out of line. I checked his profile, looks legit to me. Never know though. I just wouldn't be too surprised if he was actually Rob.


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 18, 2007)

Emerson has exciting fights that's fa sho. Unfortunately I haven't seen him win yet, but he's always in there fighting hard and putting on a good show. I would of liked to of seen him fight Brandon Melendez at the finale though. That would of been a great stand up battle.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> Thoughts?


There's nothing on his record to indicate that, and in fact his most impressive win is over a guy who's basically .500 in terms of winning percentage (Kenji Arai), and he didn't even finish that fight.

While it's fair to say that Emerson has fought alot of really good fighters, he's lost to all of those guys and, with the exception of his split decision loss to Guillard (keep in mind, this was long before we really saw Guillard's skillset improve as a UFC fighter), he was beaten decisively by all of them.

There's something to be said for not getting finished, but the fact that he's 6-6-0 in his professional career does not impress me.

I understand that people think he's a warrior because of his fight with Corey Hill, but Emerson has been fighting professionally since 2002 and the fact that he didn't beat a fighter who had *0* professional fights and no real experience to speak of is, again, not very impressive.

The NC with Maynard was lucky for him, as he probably should have lost that fight, but the fact that he was so highly considered by Dana and didn't turn in any particularly exciting sort of performance doesn't really give me any sort of clue that he's going to be a great fighter.

I do think that he has a chance at being a contender. He comes from a good background, with some training under Ruas and some work with Team Oyama, but I doubt he's going to be a contender any time soon, and there are four or five other guys on that season who would still, in my opinion, destroy him pretty badly.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

For being a last minute replacement for Kit Cope against Guillard, he did a pretty good job considering he dropped him in the first round and lost due to poor cardio IMO. Same goes for Pulver.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

steelfist said:


> I certainly haven't seen anything from Emerson to justify a fight against Frankie Edgar... Edgar just made Spencer Fisher look like an amatur. Emerson tapped and should have lost the draw. If Emerson is lucky he will make it to gate keeper status in the 155 div, and I doubt he can hang with the current gate keepers (Stout, Cole miller, Guillard, Fisher, Clementi or contenders, Florian, Franca, Edgar, Gamburian, Diaz, Guida, Huerta, Gurgel, Lauzon, Griffin, Stevenson) The list of guys who would teach Rob Emerson a harsh lesson just goes on ans on and on.


Gugrel, a contender?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea I'm thinking the same thing. Is this thread seriously happening?? Are you guys actually being serious when you're saying this stuff? Rob Emerson? What?! This guy lost to Corey Hill, an 0-0 fighter....WTF?! Maynard completely dominated him, you guys have to be kidding me. There's no way in hell you guys can be serious. :confused03::dunno::confused02:


Completely agreed. His standup is overrated, his wrestling isn't that great. He just has some heart to keep going in fights. 

I can't believe people are still on his bandwagon...the dude is a thug and an asshole outside of the ring, therefore I hope he loses in it.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> Man you must have emerson confused with someone else toddums, He has talent to spare. Me personally I think his last couple fights were more of testing the waters of sorts, his kickboxing skills alone will demolish any who stand accross the cage from him.
> 
> To all the emerson haers out there I just say this wait tell he steps in the cage and really shows you what he is made of.


He's already stepped into the cage, correct?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> For being a last minute replacement for Kit Cope against Guillard, he did a pretty good job considering he dropped him in the first round and lost due to poor cardio IMO. Same goes for Pulver.


Emerson's fight with Vazquez was quite the entertaining bout. Sprawl and brawl, baby, and Rotten Rob worked that son of a gun to a freakin' tee. I scored it for Emerson, but whatever, doesn't matter, the fact that Rob Emerson held his own in there against a guy who holds a win over Rumina Sato was pretty cool. Really good fight, and Keita is in deep doggy doo. Emerson's going to unleash the leg-kicky goodness, and Wilson Gouveia will be sitting back and writing down leg-kick notes.


----------



## steelfist (Sep 6, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Gugrel, a contender?


Should have been under gatekeeper, but either way he would punish Emerson.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wtf? People comparing Emerson to Frankie Edgar? I'm confused. Also, Rob Emerson is a ****.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Emerson is truly the real deal? He's got the heart of a warrior and should've made it further on TUF. In my humbled opinion I believe he is going to make massive waves with his always improving stand up, granite chin, and under rated BJJ. He is going to absolutely dominate this dude at 81 and then I hope he gets to step in the cage with Hill, or Maynard so he can avenge those losses because it didn't show off his true skills.
> 
> Mark my words dude, he will be in contention within the next couple of years.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

To be quite honest, I haven't been the slightest bit impressed with Rob Emerson. I have seen nothing to make me feel "Oooh, that's a guy to watch for". I certainly wouldn't call him "The Real Deal". We'll see I guess. :confused02:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Am I the only one that didn't get the joke till like, the fourth page? You guys seriously had me pissed.

Fuckin' Emerson. You're sh*tting me.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

This thread is funny. His standup is great? WTF? I think he's had two TKO's and even those were a couple years ago against people I've never heard of.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> I've lost respect for him since finding out he would jump random people with his gang. Even though it was awhile ago, I just can't seem to give him respect.


i know, he was 20 at the time as well. if it was when he was 13-16 i'd let him off, but by the time your 16 you should have some ******* sense to see its a dickhead thing to do.

when i saw him in tuf 5 i thought he was a decent fighter, but hes not in the same league as edgar, huerta, florian, stevenson, tyson griffin well, pretty much any of the contenders really.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> This thread is funny. His standup is great? WTF? I think he's had two TKO's and even those were a couple years ago against people I've never heard of.


wait tell his fight his stand up is top notch. I like how people are just dismissing him because he was a TUF star. Emerson is a great fighter and you guys will see this at his next fight if emerson decides to unleash his talent


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If Emerson and Tavares both win, I'd like to see them go at it.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Man, you're kidding. Tavares would take it to Emerson like nobody's business, just like 3/4 of the current UFC lightweight division would.

Really, it was funny at first but it's time to face facts. Rotten Rob sucks the fat one.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Rob Emerson is also the scum of the planet.

He was arrested not long ago for being part of some orange county rich kid 'gang'. 12 of them jumped one kid, nearly killing him in the process.

link: http://media.putfile.com/Rob-Emerson-Gangsta


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Stand up skills aside but every fight Ive seen him in that kid is tentative as hell. You can have all the skill in the world but if youre afraid to get punched youre going nowhere. I honestly dont see him going anywhere.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Man, you're kidding. Tavares would take it to Emerson like nobody's business, just like 3/4 of the current UFC lightweight division would.
> 
> Really, it was funny at first but it's time to face facts. Rotten Rob sucks the fat one.


I just think it'd be a really fun fight. Thiago always brings the good stuff.

If Emerson wins _that_, then he should fight Fedor.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I just watched a couple of Emerson's fights before he was on TUF and damn man, he was a BEAST. I think he could pose problems for Edgar and even Sherk. He showed me awesome TDD and his strikes were sharp and accurate. I think he could just outstrike those guys to a decision.

I wasnt a beliver at first. But I watched all his fights and the dude can scrap. He is a tough mtachup for any top LW.

Id really like to see him fight Aoki. Aoki has weak TD's and would get battered on the feet by Emerson.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I love Aoki way too much to see him get his legs kicked off by Rotten Rob. Aoki has awesome banana pants, but Rob Emerson would rock a pair of orange snakeskin pants, and then gogo Aoki's ass.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Id say he is one of the most underrated fighters in the UFC. People just dont understand how accurate a striker he is. The way his hips roll over on leg kicks is simply a thing of beauty. So much power. The only thing I question is his character.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Id say he is one of the most underrated fighters in the UFC. People just dont understand how accurate a striker he is. The way his hips roll over on leg kicks is simply a thing of beauty. So much power. The only thing I question is his character.


I agree. As i said he is showing potential. I have noticed his striking is accurate as well.

Character aside he is developing into a great fighter.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> While I don't think Emerson could get the championship at 155, he could easily take out the B level fighters in the way Griffin, Edgar, and Guida. Honestly the only people I see giving him problems are Sherk, Penn, and Gurgel.


quoted for truth, man could you imagine him going to train with Penn his fighting ability would be second to none after that


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> wait tell his fight his stand up is top notch. I like how people are just dismissing him because he was a TUF star. Emerson is a great fighter and you guys will see this at his next fight if emerson decides to unleash his talent


No Im dismissing him because of his performance on TUF. I might have to eat my words so I'll just see what happens.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> No Im dismissing him because of his performance on TUF. I might have to eat my words so I'll just see what happens.


agreed

the guy got his ass handed to him badly by maynard, and got lucky maynard was an idiot an ko'd himself to pull out a NC...i hope this punk gets ktfo and sent packing from the ufc... we don't need [email protected] like him


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

But, let's say Rotten Rob beats K-Taro, which he will, would he, meaning Rotten Rob Emerson, get a shot at someone like Frankie Edgar? Someone, who, say, isn't as worthy as Rob Emerson, but still maintains a douche-quality look that shouldn't be ignored? I think so.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> But, let's say Rotten Rob beats K-Taro, which he will, would he, meaning Rotten Rob Emerson, get a shot at someone like Frankie Edgar? Someone, who, say, isn't as worthy as Rob Emerson, but still maintains a douche-quality look that shouldn't be ignored? I think so.


sorry, which fighter are you referring to?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Emerson stand up is so good I don't think the other guys at 155 can compete to be honest. Maybe BJ can stand with him but other than that Emerson is going to be sprawling and Brawling on people every fight.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> But, let's say Rotten Rob beats K-Taro, which he will, would he, meaning Rotten Rob Emerson, get a shot at someone like Frankie Edgar? Someone, who, say, isn't as worthy as Rob Emerson, but still maintains a douche-quality look that shouldn't be ignored? I think so.


Personally Id like to see him against Kenflo. Kenny would be outmatched on the feet and I dont think he could take Emerson down. Could be a big win for Emerson!!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah, i suppose i'm just going to have to wait and see where all this hype is coming from...cuz i think he is a B- level fighter currently....maybe he'll prove me otherwise


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

How the **** does Emerson even come close to getting a fight with Edgar if he wins this? Beating the guy whose lost both his fights in the UFC moves you that much up the ladder? I feel like im in the ******* UFC twilight zone. Skills aside, that dude hasnt handled the pressure of fighting in the UFC for shit since he stepped foot into the cage. Hes fought scared shitless in all the fights hes had and hasnt even come close to showing any of the talent hes had on TUF.

Its like you have some of those brain slugs on you from futurama.

Someone let me in on the joke here.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wise said:


> How the **** does Emerson even come close to getting a fight with Edgar if he wins this? I feel like im in the ******* UFC twilight zone. Skills aside, that dude hasnt handled the pressure of fighting in the UFC for shit since he stepped foot into the cage. Hes fought scared shitless in all the fights hes had and hasnt even come close to showing any of the talent hes had on TUF.
> 
> Its like you have some of those brain slugs on you from futurama.


Nah man, he is just very underrated. All his training partners have been raving about his improved stand up. And we all know about his TDD. I just think with not alot of great strikers at 155 he will shine.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wise said:


> How the **** does Emerson even come close to getting a fight with Edgar if he wins this? Beating the guy whose lost both his fights in the UFC moves you that much up the ladder? I feel like im in the ******* UFC twilight zone. Skills aside, that dude hasnt handled the pressure of fighting in the UFC for shit since he stepped foot into the cage. Hes fought scared shitless in all the fights hes had and hasnt even come close to showing any of the talent hes had on TUF.
> 
> Its like you have some of those brain slugs on you from futurama.
> 
> Someone let me in on the joke here.


hey, stop making sense now


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Nah man, he is just very underrated. All his training partners have been raving about his improved stand up. And we all know about his TDD. I just think with not alot of great strikers at 155 he will shine.


plz send me a link to a fight where i can watch him stuff td's from elite level fighters


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> plz send me a link to a fight where i can watch him stuff td's from elite level fighters


He hasnt been tested yet, but his training partners have said he is TDD is remarkable/ World class


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> plz send me a link to a fight where i can watch him stuff td's from elite level fighters


heres a video showing highlights from his fight with javier vasquez. he shows some truely amazing tdd, and gets out of a very dangerous predicament almost instantly. it didn't show his awesome standup everyones been talking about though. it looks good, but not near the best of the lw division.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FmZVhZsJEvM 

if he fights like he did in that fight from now on he may go far in the lw division. i still wouldn't put him up there with the likes of Frankie Edgar just yet though.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Keep in mind that Vazquez has a win over Rumina Sato. Rumina ain't no punk, that's fa sho.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

maynard was able to take him down w/ ease tho...:dunno:


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Keep in mind that Vazquez has a win over Rumina Sato. Rumina ain't no punk, that's fa sho.


vazquez also looked pretty impressive in that vid. he narrowly missed one of the fastest out of nowhere armbars I've ever seen, i bet Emerson didn't even realize what had happened. his guard looked pretty impressive as well, he had the rubber guard down to a tee. that one vid made me realise all the talent i'm missing out on from watching ufc almost exclusively.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Vazquez looked to be a future star, but numerous injuries plagued him.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Um, I think my interweb is broken. You guys actually think that Rob Emerson is a good fighter? Surely this thread can't be at all serious. Emerson lost to a guy with exactly 0 MMA fights. His best fight was a no decision which he would have lost if Maynard hadn't ko'd himself. It doesn't say much for you when your best fight isn't even a win.

For some reason Dana was all over his nuts when he was on TUF. Why? I have no idea. His fight with Diaz wasn't even close to being the best fight ever on TUF. It wasn't even close to being the best fight of that season. IMO Rob Emerson really hasn't done anything to warrant someone making a thread about how good he is. :confused02: 

It's unfortunate that Gabe couldn't make weight in his fight. If he had we probably wouldn't have ever had to see Emerson again.

Anyway, here is a list of guys that would tool Emerson at 155, just in case you forgot who else is in the division:

Rich Clementi
Nate Diaz
Frank Edgar
Spencer Fisher
Kenflo
Franca
Manny G
Tyson Griffen
Clay Guida
Melvin G
Jorge Gurgel
Roger Huerta
Joe Lauzon
Duane Ludwig
Grey Maynard
Shawn Sherk
BJ Penn
Joe Stevenson
Kurt Pelegrino

I'd even throw in guys like:
Terry Etim
Marcus Aurellio
Jason Gilliam
Mat Grice
Jon Halverson
Cole Miller
Alexs Karelexis

I don't see Emerson even being a contender let alone "the real deal"

This thread should be moved to smacktalk, cause it's obviously a joke.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

After much deliberation, I have determined that this thread is a joke. I hate in-jokes that I'm not included in- take note for next time guys. Considering Emerson a top dog is as depressing as a girl with downsyndrome hunched crying over her dead pet dog.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yu guys that think we are joking are crazy. Watch more of his fights, dude can bang. He has improved so much since TUF. Guys like Edgar, Griffin and Sherk would be great matchups for Rob. No wrestler will beat Emerson.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I hate you guys.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> No wrestler will beat Emerson.


You don't consider Gray Maynard a wrestler?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I want some of what everyone else is smoking please, it's friday night I could really use a good hallucinagenic right now.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

lol, I agree with Dropkick.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I want some of what everyone else is smoking please, it's friday night I could really use a good hallucinagenic right now.


Seriously. This thread really came out of nowhere. I never expected to see Rob Emerson referred to as "the real deal".


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I honestly had absolutely no idea what Emerson was doing in Damones sig......

WTF is this? Are there two, identical Rob Emersons fighting in the UFC?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

nope just one Emerson, the man with the thunderous kicks and the punches that will KO the other fighters in the division. I like how people think it is a joke wait tell you see his next fight and they have to carry the dude out on a stretcher because a kick shattered his insides. I dont see how you guys cant see the fighter I do, but I guess some can see talent where others dont, I just thought you guys would be smarter then these. Rotten Rob is a great fighter maybe you guys should rewatch some of his fights and you might see what we are talking about.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't think he is awful, but he aint gonna be a contender at 155, and D saying that the Gray fight was a victory, on any level, is completely ridiculous TBH.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Goddamn...ye are joking? I am confused..........I haven't read enough of this thread to tell.

Damn I hope Nakamura subs him.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Personally, I've been an Emerson fan for a very, very long time.

I thought through his stint in the TUF 5 house, he showed skills in many aspects of MMA. He showed that he had the mental skills as he quickly called out the highly touted Corey Hill, and he showed the heart of a warrior by battling in two huge wars. Not to mention, he won over Dana, as he got to fight twice, and he showed that he was a strong drinker, which indicates his gas tank must be great. Without a doubt Emerson is the most entertaining fighter at 155, only to be rivaled with Tyson Griffin.

How do you guys think Emerson would do against BJ?

I am thinking if BJ takes Emerson down, Emerson could sweep him and ground and pound BJ, and on the feet, I am taking Robert fo sho.

Discuss.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Emerson could beat BJ with the proper strategy, meaning that he'll have to leg-kick and sprawl. With Rotten Rob, he always sticks to the gameplan, and realistically, he should be 12-0, but hey, like Mezger lost to Akira Shoji, Rob Emerson lost to....everyone he lost to.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

People tend to underestimate a fighters will to win. Emerson may not have the K-1 striking resume, and he might not be an ADCC champion. But he has that "it factor" something you cant coach. This should be an easy win for Rob. Look for tons of leg kicks and that quick jab of his to control the fight. Emerson via TKO late 1st :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Keita's really good, and a guy who will be makin' moves in the future, but yeah, Emerson is at his best when he's facing tough competition, and should have wins over guys like Vazquez, Guillard, Pulver, and Maynard. I mean, his stand-up is worlds better, his leg-kicks make the panties moist, and he has superb takedown defense. K-Taro will be 0-3 in the Octagon, and that makes me sad.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Its ok Mikey, atleast he lost to top level competition and not blind-sided by a can.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Only couple days til' we see the new Rotten Rob start cracking skulls. I see Rob with the title by the end of the year, and holding it for over half a decade, and creating a dynasty. And even possibly moving up to WW.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I would further like to add that after he dominates the WW division, he will move to M1 and beat the shit out of both Aleksander and Fedor Emelianenko at the same time.

Can I not play too?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

play what? whydo peopleget so sceptical as soon as someone starts liking an up n coming fighter?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

plazzman said:


> play what? whydo peopleget so sceptical as soon as someone starts liking an up n coming fighter?


Because I honestly do not see what you are all seeing. Hes good.....thats it. I am still finding it hard to believe this isn't a joke, that should tell you something.
I kno he has fights outside TUF, I know he doesn't suck, but come on? I mean it's Rob freaking Emerson......

Damn I would love if Nakamura beat him, I don't see it happening, but I would love it.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

This must be a ploy to make Naks betting odds awesome, so everyone can bet on him and make money. Either that or y'all stoopid.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> This must be a ploy to make Naks betting odds awesome, so everyone can bet on him and make money. Either that or y'all stoopid.


It is actually, I think I recall Damone talking about how Nak was gonna sub Emerson with ease a little while ago...

This can't be serious......it's rob freaking Emerson


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the thread was made just to get reactions out of people...

emerson is not the real deal..he's a thug


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

He could win the belt....If his 12 other rich white niggs's help him jump the comp...I hope this thread is a joke:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Tridz (Nov 10, 2007)

The only way hes beating anyone is if he shows up with his autistic gang and starts randomly attacking old ladies out side the arena.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Emerson shown has all the tools needed to be a champ in previous fights he just has to get them all put together, Once Emerson finds his stride there wont be anyone in the LW division that can stop him.


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

i can't see how people believe Emerson got screwed in the Maynard fight?

Emerson tapped due to the slam not a submission but a slam. the ref pulled Gray off then found out he was out then made the call of the NC. so if anyone got screwed it was Gray. the fight was over Gray won then they made the call of the NC. Rob gave up the win there if he didn't tap he would have won the fight but he tapped. if he threw one punch he would have won. the NC was acceptable but to say he was screwed is BS


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I cant believe this thread is still going strong :laugh:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

2-D said:


> i can't see how people believe Emerson got screwed in the Maynard fight?
> 
> Emerson tapped due to the slam not a submission but a slam. the ref pulled Gray off then found out he was out then made the call of the NC. so if anyone got screwed it was Gray. the fight was over Gray won then they made the call of the NC. Rob gave up the win there if he didn't tap he would have won the fight but he tapped. if he threw one punch he would have won. the NC was acceptable but to say he was screwed is BS


Emerson got screwed because Gray Maynard went limp before he tapped. It's that simple. Hughes was awarded the title when he faced Newton the first time, so why not let Rotten Rob have his time to shine? Oh, that's right, they have to protect their golden boy, Gray Maynard, AKA Randy's little buddy. Emerson tapped because he didn't want to hurt Gray Maynard, because Rotten Rob, who is rotten, is not an asshole.


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

Damone said:


> Emerson got screwed because Gray Maynard went limp before he tapped. It's that simple. Hughes was awarded the title when he faced Newton the first time, so why not let Rotten Rob have his time to shine? Oh, that's right, they have to protect their golden boy, Gray Maynard, AKA Randy's little buddy. Emerson tapped because he didn't want to hurt Gray Maynard, because Rotten Rob, who is rotten, is not an asshole.


Stop kidding yourself Emerson went into that round hurt and Maynards nasty slam was too much for him to handle.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Emerson tapped because he didn't want to hurt Gray Maynard, because Rotten Rob, who is rotten, is not an asshole.


how on earth can someone actually believe this?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i hope a crew of 23 sururban rich kids rush emerson and beat him on concious.

paybacks a bitch


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> how on earth can someone actually believe this?


Why do you find it hard to believe that Rob is good. 2008 is still in its infancy and the people that are rooting and tooting Rob are just calling it before everyone else jumps the bandwagon.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Emerson got screwed? Right... As I recall, Maynard dominated him the whole fight, slammed him, and Emerson tapped. Then _after_ the ref had already called the fight, they see Maynard knocked himself silly and award it a draw. Even though the ref was too busy tending to Emerson that he himself didn't even notice that Maynard knocked himself out. But it was Emerson that got screwed, ok... 

Maynard takes a rematch no question.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

dvonfunk said:


> Emerson got screwed? Right... As I recall, Maynard dominated him the whole fight, slammed him, and Emerson tapped. Then _after_ the ref had already called the fight, they see Maynard knocked himself silly and award it a *draw*. Even though the ref was too busy tending to Emerson that he himself didn't even notice that Maynard knocked himself out. But it was Emerson that got screwed, ok...
> 
> Maynard takes a rematch no question.


It was a NC


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wafb said:


> Why do you find it hard to believe that Rob is good. 2008 is still in its infancy and the people that are rooting and tooting Rob are just calling it before everyone else jumps the bandwagon.


Rob is good, but it's hardly worth talking about this much. His performance's have been avg at best....Maynard mauled him badly until he made a mistake

and my post was directed at damone thinking that emerson tapped b/c he wasn't an asshole...i find that hard to believe and frankly a pathetic answer from one of the best posters on the forum


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> how on earth can someone actually believe this?


He doesn't lol.



Damone said:


> K-TARO!!!!!!
> 
> K-Taro is so whomping Emerson, and I'm going to love it. Hell yes, about time Keita came back to the UFC, and this is a great fight for him. He'll finally get to show his skills and get his win in the UFC. Kats be sleeping on K-Taro, and this fight will *hopefully* wake them up.


Why would I ruin this thread? I don't know....probably because I was so confused earlier.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Rob Emerson is gonna beat K-Taro, then KO Maynard in a rematch.

With the kind of action he brings, Emerson's only a few fights away from a title shot. 

He'll totally outclass BJ on the feet or sub Sherk, probably inside of the first round.

But first, they'll probably give him Danzig. He can send Mac back to the minors by showing the world what a real lightweight fighter looks like.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> He doesn't lol.
> 
> 
> Why would I ruin this thread? I don't know....probably because I was so confused earlier.


This was obviously taken from a time before he had seen Rotten Rob in action.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Rob Emerson is gonna beat K-Taro, then KO Maynard in a rematch.
> 
> With the kind of action he brings, Emerson's only a few fights away from a title shot.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? because if you are you, you are really are hugging his nuts.


----------



## legking (Jun 15, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Rob Emerson is gonna beat K-Taro, then KO Maynard in a rematch.
> 
> With the kind of action he brings, Emerson's only a few fights away from a title shot.
> 
> ...


Assuming, of course, that each of those fights are fought with a dozen of his spoiled ****** Lords of South County buddies, in the manner to which he is accustomed.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> This was obviously taken from a time before he had seen Rotten Rob in action.


Clearly, the greatness of Rotten Rob was not apparent at that time to most of us.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

legking said:


> Assuming, of course, that each of those fights are fought with a dozen of his spoiled ****** Lords of South County buddies, in the manner to which he is accustomed.


Who are you to doubt Rotten Rob Emerson?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Rob Emerson is absolute Pants, i admit hes quite entertaining to watch getting smashed, but thats about it. Thats the only reason dana hired him, to watched hes face getting smashed in.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually, Dana had quite the mancrush on Rotten Rob, and really, could you blame him?


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Damone said:


> Actually, Dana had quite the mancrush on Rotten Rob, and really, could you blame him?


It's true..Thats why he brought him back as a replacement.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

kilik said:


> Are you serious? because if you are you, you are really are hugging his nuts.


so what, I am proud to be swinging on the nut hair off Rotten Rob. So many people are nuthuggers to all these wanna be fighters it is nice to be one of a true fighter


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

he also lost to a man who was having his first mma bout


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Anyone find this thread funny anymore?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Its funny how you guys are still doubting Rotten Rob


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Rob Emerson will win at UFC 81 IMO. I think it is strange how some people do not see his potential, He has far to go true but that is because his potential stretches far.


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

Is this thread a joke?

I admit i have not read it all as its to long but i seem to me to be a bit of i joke as most of the people going on about Emerson are members or mods.


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Not sure how he got "screwed" exactly. Gray dominated him, and knocked himself out. If anything, Emerson was lucky he got the no contest, especially after tapping.
> My jury's definitely still out on Rob. I just hope he can keep his act together and not screw up this opportunity.


I agree here, I don't think Emerson has potential to be a top contender in the UFC, somebody mentioned a hard fought loss to Pulver, a natural 145 pounder that got beat so bad by Penn he left the UFC. He was getting dominated by Maynard who is by no means a contender...yet. All in all I don't think it's his heart that is a question but his over all skill, a rematch with Cory Hill would be good and think the outcome would be the same.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

All you drunk sunz-a-bytches need to shut the hell up. I'm ROTFFL @ Damone's signature. What the hell is wrong with you?

Emerson is trash, has always been trash, and always WILL BE trash. Put him in there, with any LEGIT 155 pounder, and he gets WORKED.

Hmmm....lets see:

Penn >>>>>> Emerson
Stevenson > Emerson
Griffin > Emerson
Florian > Emerson
Edgar > Emerson
Danzig > Emerson
Huerta > Emerson
Guida > Emerson
Lauzon > Emerson
Clementi > Emerson
Tavares > Emerson
Fisher > Emerson
Diaz > Emerson
Gamburyan > Emerson
Maynard > Emerson
Wiman > Emerson
Robinson > Emerson
Aurelio > Emerson
Stout > Emerson
Omigawa > Emerson

...and the list goes on and on. I'm getting sick of typing, but all you guys singing Rob's praises need to shut the f-ck up, seriously. Point blank. 

If he beats K-Taro, I'll rock Emerson along with some other losers in my avatar.

*Idiots.*


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

T.B. said:


> All you drunk sunz-a-bytches need to shut the hell up. I'm ROTFFL @ Damone's signature. What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> Emerson is trash, has always been trash, and always WILL BE trash. Put him in there, with any LEGIT 155 pounder, and he gets WORKED.
> 
> ...



You'll come to your senses tomorrow when you sober up.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

as soon as i read damone saying emerson could be a contender i knew something was wrong cmon guys cant belive some of u are falling for damone anticts hes has lost a bet or something doh haha


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

Never thought i would see a 14 page long thread about Emerson.

Guess will see who backs in vBookie betting


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

sunley213 said:


> Never thought i would see a 14 page long thread about Emerson.
> 
> Guess will see who backs in vBookie betting


I am so confident in Emerson, I'll bet 1 billion points on him!


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Emerson got screwed because Gray Maynard went limp before he tapped. It's that simple. Hughes was awarded the title when he faced Newton the first time, so why not let Rotten Rob have his time to shine? Oh, that's right, they have to protect their golden boy, Gray Maynard, AKA Randy's little buddy. Emerson tapped because he didn't want to hurt Gray Maynard, because Rotten Rob, who is rotten, is not an asshole.


are you serious? Rob tapped because he didn't want to hurt Gray? Rob didn't have to do anything to win that fight he didn't even have to hit him. just last another 6 or 7 seconds and they would have knew Gray was out and gave the win to Rob. but he tapped he didn't know Gray was out his eyes were closed and he was in pain he tapped Maynard rolled off of him the they call it.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

T.B. said:


> All you drunk sunz-a-bytches need to shut the hell up. I'm ROTFFL @ Damone's signature. What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> Emerson is trash, has always been trash, and always WILL BE trash. Put him in there, with any LEGIT 155 pounder, and he gets WORKED.
> 
> ...


Troll. :laugh::laugh::laugh:raise02:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> You'll come to your senses tomorrow when you sober up.


:bye02: 


I'm digging the loser filled avy Trey, good work. "Team Head Case" for the LOSS.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

2-D said:


> are you serious? Rob tapped because he didn't want to hurt Gray? Rob didn't have to do anything to win that fight he didn't even have to hit him. just last another 6 or 7 seconds and they would have knew Gray was out and gave the win to Rob. but he tapped he didn't know Gray was out his eyes were closed and he was in pain he tapped Maynard rolled off of him the they call it.


Actually it was only a flash KO, so Gray would probably have woken up before they had a chance to call the fight. Rob may have saved himself a loss by tapping.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

This is one of the strangest threads ever. I don't even know whether _I'm_ joking or not anymore. :confused02:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Trey:

Usually I am right there with you with your ideas on fighters but this one I think you are blind on. Emersons stand up ability alone is on another level. when a fighter has the kicks of Cro cop and the punching ability only riveled by Anderson, you have to apreciate the fighter. He is going to be a force in this division once they put quality fighters in his way so he actually tries.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> Trey:
> 
> Usually I am right there with you with your ideas on fighters but this one I think you are blind on. Emersons stand up ability alone is on another level. when a fighter has the kicks of Cro cop and the punching ability only riveled by Anderson, you have to apreciate the fighter. He is going to be a force in this division once they put quality fighters in his way so he actually tries.


Not that far...

I think he has potential but is in the procedure of shaping that potential. He will never have kicks of Cro Cop and punches of Anderson Silva although i know he has heavy hands. Learning to use those heavy hands would be a big advantage for Rob, Not many Lightweights have that heavy hands but he has to learn to use them correctly.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Thing I like about Emerson's stand-up: He's incredibly crisp. He'll throw a leg-kick, and it will look like a K-1 great threw it. He is an extremely fast learner, being in there with guys like Pulver and Vazquez and holding his own. Rotten Rob Emerson has incredible takedown defense, too. He's a guy who will go out there and let it all hang out, he doesn't care. He bangs, but he's a technical banger, and that's a scary thing.


----------



## Rob Emerson (Jan 22, 2008)

wow man, I can't believe I got the biggest subject here right now!

And some of you guys are assholes, let's see you step in the cage and do it yourself! 

It's real easy to sit at your keybeoard and say this shit right!

unlike some of you i got better things to do as for the rest of you thanks again for all the support it's great knowing I got some real fans out there! 

I know I haven';t put on the best performances but I'm still young in my carreer.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

While I defiantly don't know about the Rob Emerson Poster I don't think I buy it till one of the Mods say it's not a member. 

The guys who are discrediting Rob because he hasn't shown it in the Octagon yet just wait he still has a record of 0-0 in the UFC so relax and wait till UFC 81 when he shows up to brawl.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Rob Emerson said:


> wow man, I can't believe I got the biggest subject here right now!
> 
> And some of you guys are assholes, let's see you step in the cage and do it yourself!
> 
> ...


No problem mate, You are one of my favorite fighters and it is easy to see why.

Good luck at UFC 81!

If that is not the real Rob Emerson then i take that back. Can a mod confirm this?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Rob Emerson said:


> wow man, I can't believe I got the biggest subject here right now!
> 
> And some of you guys are assholes, let's see you step in the cage and do it yourself!
> 
> ...


You know what? I don't know if you _are_ the real Rob Emerson or not, but if so then hey, man, all the best to you. 
Most of us in here are having a bit of fun, one way or the other. Sure, some get carried away , but forums are like that. If you're really Rob, I'm sure you've heard worse from fans or even from fighters themselves. I know some pretty nasty stuff gets said at live events sometimes. So I'm sure you can take it, either way.
Seriously, I look forward to seeing how you fare going forward. Maybe you'll get that rematch with Gray, then who knows what will happen after that.
Good look Rob, if indeed that is your real name.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Rob Emerson said:


> wow man, I can't believe I got the biggest subject here right now!
> 
> And some of you guys are assholes, let's see you step in the cage and do it yourself!
> 
> ...


WHoa nancy, is this guy for real or a hoax? kds run an IP check on this bad boy.

That would be pretty freakin great if this guy was for real though. MMAF knows how to represent a fighter, eh Rob?


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

i guess im the only dude that finds this thread comical.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Rob Emerson said:


> wow man, I can't believe I got the biggest subject here right now!
> 
> And some of you guys are assholes, let's see you step in the cage and do it yourself!
> 
> ...


Way to run with the joke haha



Ryan From The Sky said:


> i guess im the only dude that finds this thread comical.


no in fact im not sure theres ne one that doesnt


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Ryan From The Sky said:


> i guess im the only dude that finds this thread comical.


Nah dude it's ******* hilarious!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't understand what you guys think is funny? Am I missing something??


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> I don't understand what you guys think is funny? Am I missing something??


I never knew Emerson had so many nuthuggers, I mean I've heard some of these guys talk highly about him before in other threads but I didn't think there were so many people. I thought he was gonna win TUF the whole time till he fought then I just thought he was overhyped, now his hype is coming back cuz he's prolly gonna beat Nakamura.

His fights on TUF sucked but a lot of people had him pegged as the winner in the beginning of the season you can even search old threads and see. His fights before TUF he looked to be a legit prospect, and yea he does have some good TD defense and striking, but it seemed to me like he was nervous during the TUF fights. I just figured he was mentally weak and couldn't take the pressure of the tv show and being on national tv like that. Maybe he looked shit cuz he was nervous, or because they barely have any time to prepare on TUF.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

You all have to admit he looked fierce in the way ins. man I cant wait for the fight so that every one can see the Emerson we all are talking about, even though this guy is beneath him I think he will still knock his block off just so that Dana can give him more worthy fights

edit) whoa is that real Rob Emerson if so damn dude I am so excited to see your fight man show all these guys what your kicks and stand up are all about. 

seriously though can we ind out if this is really him?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I just did a IP test...result...it is not a previous member.

I don't know Rob's IP, so I can't say it is him, but it is not another member.

If it is infact him, he will be the first pro MMA fighter to post on our boards!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> If it is infact him, he will be the first pro MMA fighter to post on our boards!


That you know of. . . 

*twilight zone music*


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm fairly suprised that I am not the only one backing Rob at UFC 81! He's going to put on an awesome show and prove that he isn't all about the leg kicks. I bet he wins by rear naked in the first, and calls out Mr. Corey 'Ruff Ruff' Hill for the rematch we ALL want to see baby!

Trey - I can't wait to see you rock the 9th wonder of the world in your signature tomorrow night. It will be sweeeeet.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> I bet he wins by rear naked in the first, and calls out Mr. Corey 'Ruff Ruff' Hill for the rematch we ALL want to see baby!


I'd rather have Keith Hackney punch me in the balls than watch those two fight again.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

As probably the only person who thinks Rob is actually gonna beat K-taro, WAR! Rotten rob and so forth.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> I just did a IP test...result...it is not a previous member.
> 
> I don't know Rob's IP, so I can't say it is him, but it is not another member.
> 
> If it is infact him, he will be the first pro MMA fighter to post on our boards!


I remember Tim Sylvia posted here once and nobody believed it was him so he stopped posting. I think Rob might be the real deal too.:dunno:


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

wafb said:


> I remember Tim Sylvia posted here once and nobody believed it was him so he stopped posting. I think Rob might be the real deal too.:dunno:


I always need proof before i can believe such a thing.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Sinosic did too, apparently.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Emerson is the man... very good win this weekend.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I want to see Rotten Rob Emerson vs Takanori Gomi now. It's a shame that Gomi got all shook and ducked Rotten Rob.

Also, I want Maynard vs Emerson 2, since Rotten Rob won that fight.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Emerson deserves no less than the winner of Maynard/Edgar.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Emerson deserves no less than the winner of Maynard/Edgar.


Don't you think that's a bit low for him? I say have him fight the winner of Penn/Sherk for the title. Neither one of them has the skills to take him down, and he'd eat them alive in the standup.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Don't you think that's a bit low for him? I say have him fight the winner of Penn/Sherk for the title. Neither one of them has the skills to take him down, and he'd eat them alive in the standup.


true dat, hes already been screwed out of a title shot already and after that complete domination split decision hes earned another one. I'd say he takes either of those fools but i think bj would last a lil longer, early 2nd round KO opposed to early first round ko roundhouse kick style against sherk. IMHO i dont think neone else deserves a title shot more then emerson with the fights hes had


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rotten Rob Emerson has the best leg-kicks in the UFC.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fellow Rob Emerson nuthuggers! We have an imposter among us. Upon observation of MMAPlayground picks, I have found a false prophet who picked against the almighty Rob Emerson. Shame on you, Damone, shame on you.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

No, no, that was Ramone. Yeah, yeah, that's right...

*Runs away*


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't believe you preached the gospel only to betray us in the end. I used to think so highly of you.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Fellow Rob Emerson nuthuggers! We have an imposter among us. Upon observation of MMAPlayground picks, I have found a false prophet who picked against the almighty Rob Emerson. Shame on you, Damone, shame on you.


Before the fight, many of us were skeptical of Rob's ability to defeat K-Taro. I don't think any of us will ever make the mistake of betting against him again. He proved to me that he will be the next LW champion, and will keep that position for a very long time.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

He cannot be trusted, he will be thrust to the lowest ranks of the Official Church of Rob Emerson, he will now be confined to cleaning the church organs.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I should have done a massive sig bet against all the Rotten Rob hatahs on this forum.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

But, but, I gave him the nickname "Rotten." 

That has to count for something, right? Right?!?

Forgive me, Emersonian's.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone how could you sell out Rotten Rob I mean the guys stand up is top 10 in the LW divison. I know you like Japenese fighters but come on.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

What the hell Mikey, What the Hell!


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

BJ penn has no right to put on those white with blackbelt shorts in the octagon, only Rob can pull that off. BJ, if you're out there...quit copying Rob will ya?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Rob Emerson will be the next UFC lightweight champion, but he will fall at the hands of the greatest 155 pound fighter ever to step foot in the Octagon.

*War Danny Abaddi!*


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Rob Emerson will be the next UFC lightweight champion, but he will fall at the hands of the greatest 155 pound fighter ever to step foot in the Octagon.
> 
> *War Danny Abaddi!*


I would seriously take Danny Abaddi in that fight by U. decision.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

GodlyMoose said:


> I should have done a massive sig bet against all the Rotten Rob hatahs on this forum.


he fought the lamest fight of the night. I'm sure you're proud.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> he fought the lamest fight of the night. I'm sure you're proud.


Why do people think that fight was boring? I thought it was actually fairly good.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Why do people think that fight was boring? I thought it was actually fairly good.


Well, it was laughable if anything.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Well, it was laughable if anything.


How? I don't see how it could be.

We told you Rob Emerson would win.


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

I still can't believe that there are this many Rob Emerson fans out there :bye02: He did win the fight but looked terrible! I mean look at the guy he just fought, hardly one of the better 155 pounders out there. I don't even konw why I responded to this thread again....oh yeah I know why, to tell you all the he sucks! lol!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

this is great even when Emerson dominates a guy through the whole fight, toying with him with his leg kicks and punches. you guy still doubt him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

sub fan said:


> I still can't believe that there are this many Rob Emerson fans out there


It's a joke..very funny one too, since it's Rob Emerson.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> It's a joke..very funny one too, since it's Rob Emerson.


LOL he won like we said and you still doubt him? We didn't say he had potential for nothing, We really meant it.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I laughed at one judge giving it 30-27 to Emerson. It was obvious the other two judges should have given the same.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Judoka said:


> LOL he won like we said and you still doubt him? We didn't say he had potential for nothing, We really meant it.


You're right....I'm sorry, it's the liquor talking.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> You're right....I'm sorry, it's the liquor talking.


It must be if you didn't see Emerson has potential. He showed it recently and people still doubt it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

NCK said:


> I laughed at one judge giving it 30-27 to Emerson. It was obvious the other two judges should have given the same.


LMAO awesome post :thumb02:


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Fellow Rob Emerson nuthuggers! We have an imposter among us. Upon observation of MMAPlayground picks, I have found a false prophet who picked against the almighty Rob Emerson. Shame on you, Damone, shame on you.


omg damone u realize emerson is gonna come hunt u down and unleash his godlke kicks on u now. Its gonna make the massacre he laid on ktaro look like childs play when he finds you


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> I'm fairly suprised that I am not the only one backing Rob at UFC 81! He's going to put on an awesome show and prove that he isn't all about the leg kicks. I bet he wins by rear naked in the first, and calls out Mr. Corey 'Ruff Ruff' Hill for the rematch we ALL want to see baby!
> 
> Trey - I can't wait to see you rock the 9th wonder of the world in your signature tomorrow night. It will be sweeeeet.


I thought I said avatar? I hope that's what I said.

Anyway....there it is. I hope your happy!!!!!!!!! :angry04: I hate you Robert.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Look at the abs on Rotten Rob Emerson. Such great looking abs, and I say that in a totally heterosexual way.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

That is the most beautiful avatar I've ever seen.

Does anyone want to see the rematch: Nate Diaz v Rob Emerson. Both dudes are on rolls, and both have either submitted Maynard or knocked him out. I'd dig that fight, although I think Rob would be a little hesitate to throw those leg kicks as Diaz has some sick takedowns. I'd still take Emerson, probably by UD and then he'll finally get the recognition baby!!

He also said in his post fight interview that he plans to train 3 months in advance for his next fight instead of 2. I feel sorry for any man that is going to have to deal with that.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I honestly think Emerson would KO Nate Diaz. Diaz would beat him on the ground by Emerson has good TDD and keep it standing where i think he would KO Diaz.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

When is his next fight does anyone know, I am having withdrawals of seeing real talent in the octagon, want to see those fierce kicks of his again soon


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

see I dont understand Dana he has a golden boy in emerson, he has great fight skills and is somebody fans can get behind. Throw him more matches, we all know he is going to win them so let him clime up the latter fast and get a chance to put his hands on that belt


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> see I dont understand Dana he has a golden boy in emerson, he has great fight skills and is somebody fans can get behind. Throw him more matches, we all know he is going to win them so let him clime up the latter fast and get a chance to put his hands on that belt


Yeah Robs the man to beat!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> That is the most beautiful avatar I've ever seen.
> 
> Does anyone want to see the rematch: Nate Diaz v Rob Emerson. Both dudes are on rolls, and both have either submitted Maynard or knocked him out. I'd dig that fight, although I think Rob would be a little hesitate to throw those leg kicks as Diaz has some sick takedowns. I'd still take Emerson, probably by UD and then he'll finally get the recognition baby!!
> 
> He also said in his post fight interview that he plans to train 3 months in advance for his next fight instead of 2. I feel sorry for any man that is going to have to deal with that.


Oh definitely, I'd love to see Diaz vs Emerson 2. I was scoring the fight for Rotten Rob until he gassed (Reports were saying that he was sick, which is understandable, since Rotten Rob hardly, if ever, gets finished). He was hitting sickening leg-kicks and nice combinations. Diaz was flustered, and Rotten Rob knew this, so he turned it up. Then, he got screwed over in the Hill fight. A decision that was way worse than Shoji vs Stiebling, Arona vs Mezger and Mezger vs Shoji. Total gift decision, but whatever, Rotten Rob showed in his last 2 UFC fights that he gets the job done. How that was a NC against Maynard, I'll never know. 

Emerson can definitely be the new face of the UFC. Huerta vs Rotten Rob would be fun, and it'd be like poster boy vs poster boy. Such an unpolished diamond that Rotten Rob Emerson is.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Oh definitely, I'd love to see Diaz vs Emerson 2. I was scoring the fight for Rotten Rob until he gassed (Reports were saying that he was sick, which is understandable, since Rotten Rob hardly, if ever, gets finished). He was hitting sickening leg-kicks and nice combinations. Diaz was flustered, and Rotten Rob knew this, so he turned it up. Then, he got screwed over in the Hill fight. A decision that was way worse than Shoji vs Stiebling, Arona vs Mezger and Mezger vs Shoji. Total gift decision, but whatever, Rotten Rob showed in his last 2 UFC fights that he gets the job done. How that was a NC against Maynard, I'll never know.
> 
> Emerson can definitely be the new face of the UFC. Huerta vs Rotten Rob would be fun, and it'd be like poster boy vs poster boy. Such an unpolished diamond that Rotten Rob Emerson is.


Ya, I'm pretty sure they just gave Corey Hill the decision because they seen alot of potential in him... they screwed rob pretty bad there.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rotten Rob vs Hill can be compared to Roy Jones Jr. vs Park Si-Hun from the 1988 Seoul Olympics. Like Jones was screwed out of his gold medal, Rotten Rob was screwed over and didn't get to fulfill his destiny. Oh well, soon enough, he will, because it's his destiny to be champion. 

I bet Mezger calls Rotten Rob, and they talk about getting screwed over by the judges.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Damone said:


> Rotten Rob vs Hill can be compared to Roy Jones Jr. vs Park Si-Hun from the 1988 Seoul Olympics. Like Jones was screwed out of his gold medal, Rotten Rob was screwed over and didn't get to fulfill his destiny. Oh well, soon enough, he will, because it's his destiny to be champion.
> 
> I bet Mezger calls Rotten Rob, and they talk about getting screwed over by the judges.


Hahahaha. Dude I had totally forgotten about that.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok they seriously need to throw him another fighter so he can start his journey to the belt this is a waste of his and our time making us wait and personally makes any division he is in and not holding the belt a joke


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

M_D said:


> ok they seriously need to throw him another fighter so he can start his journey to the belt this is a waste of his and our time making us wait and personally makes any division he is in and not holding the belt a joke



Joe Silva is having a really hard time finding an opponent for Rob. Really, who wants to take a fight with Rob Emerson? Contenders don't want to take a fight with him because they will lose and up and coming fighters would get there confidence totally destroyed by a guy like Rob. Hopefully, somebody will man up and take a fight with Emerson soon. Although, I could see Rob moving up to WW and taking on the winner of GSP and Serra.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Emerson is like GSP... they both look like poster boys for the UFC.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^ What do you mean "like" GSP. Emerson is way more solid than GSP ever will be, his stand up is better, his BJJ is better, and sometimes I even think that he has more heart than GSP, and thats a big statement from me considering that I have GSP's nuts on my chin right at this moment.


----------

